# Help with TV please



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a tv that works ok on mains.
110 - 220 60w

I have purchased a 12v inverter 75w/175w

The light on the inverter illuminates to show power from the 12v system. I connect the tv. On the tv the red standby led illuminates. I press the standby and the green led illuminates, tv is switching on. Everything should be ok. But it's not. after about 5 seconds the red led illuminates and the tv swithces off.

I have tried the tv through mains agian just to check and everthing is ok on that side.

Somebody must have a tv that they use with an inverter. How did you get it to work?

Can anyone advise please.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The switch-mode power supply inside the TV is incompatible with the non-sinewave output from the inverter.

A technical way of saying that they don't like each other!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It could be the SMPO, but unlikely as tvs are tested on all sorts of dirty power supplies. More likely to be that the inverter is not providing sufficient power.
Gerry


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Is that a 75W inverter that is capable of handling a 175W surge? If so, it's not powerful enough. I would suggest you need a 150W continuous output. Another problem may be voltage drop in the cable from battery to inverter. It needs to be quite thick to prevent problems. As said in an earlier response, it could be incompatibility between power supply and wave-form from the inverter. Pure sine wave is best, but not always necessary. Some Quasi-sine wave inverters are fine, but very cheap ones may have a poor wave form that is nearer to square.

Philip


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Jeanluc, GerryD and Pippin for your reply. This is the unit I have purchased

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/175W-CAR-12V-...13011503?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM

I believed that it would be ok. It states on the box that 175w max power with 280w surge capacity.
How can I overcome the problem of what you call sine-wave incapatability?

??

Westkirby01


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

The eBay ad says suitable for 13" TVs. What size TV are you trying to switch on?


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

13.5 Does the size of the screen matter? I believed it was the power that was crucial?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

The unit you have bought looks as though it is intended for occasional use in a car. The specification from Xantrex Technology Inc says the continuous power output is 140W with a capability of handling 175W for a maximum of 5 minutes. That seems a small range between continuous and maximum - those that I have seen typically have a 2:1 ratio - i.e. my 150W inverter can handle 300W peak.
The spec does not give any indication of the temperature at which the device is rated. Power output falls off as ambient temperature rises. This is explained in the information provided on Sterling's website (link below).

Whilst many people are happy with low cost inverters, I think one gets what one pays for. Sterling, Waeco and Victron are all good makes. However, they are not cheap; here are some example prices for Sterling:
150W Quasi-sine wave - £45
350W Quasi-sine wave - £78
150W Pure sine wave - £130
350W Pure sine wave - £290

Philip

http://www.sterling-power.com/products-230vi-pure-info.htm


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you JeanLuc
Wow! hole in pocket.

If I could be cheeky, what do you think about

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400138353599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The reason I have gone for the lighter connection is that I purchased an inverter (Auto-xs 2105 300.600w) but when I connected I found that it had a fan that would have been heard above the tv. I wanted one that would not make much noise.

Westkirby01


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Personally, I would not choose that - it is again designed for occasional in-car use. A decent Quasi-sine wave inverter from a good brand is not a lot more expensive.
Have a look at this download in the "Useful" sector. I'm not suggesting you go to these lengths, but it may give food for thought.

<< Installing a small inverter >>

Philip


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldn't go for an inverter that plugs into a ciggy socket.

Neither the wiring nor the socket will stand up to that sort of current for any length of time.


----------

